# Lesson learned about Carbon Fiber



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, I’ve learned my lesson. Carbon fiber will not pop out on the nightfall gray color. I got the mirror covers hoping to give it a little more oomph. It just blends right in lol


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Might be because you look at your car every day but it's perfectly noticeable to me. Subtle but classy touch


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Those look nice, but do blend in, You need blue, or red if you want some pop dawg!{or purple, yellow, green, you get the idea}


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Matte finish on those would help them pop a little more, but they are noticable


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Those look nice, but do blend in, You need blue, or red if you want some pop dawg!{or purple, yellow, green, you get the idea}


Something like this? Lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You jest...but yes. I love that. That's racecar sh!t.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Noiitekk said:


> Subtle but classy touch


I agree with that. Carbon fiber can very easily become gaudy - this blends in, but it's there if you look. It doesn't stand out and look like it doesn't belong.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup i had a carbon fiber hood on my nightfall gray camaro , wanted to get a cruze to match but could only find white or silver used ones lol oh well


----------

